Ask HN: MacOS High Sierra – Update or Not to Update? - franze
======
DEinspanjer
I have skipped the update so far because after reading through the release
notes, I found not a single useful feature for a business / programming
focused MBP.

Of course, they are still trying to nag me into updating it by popping up a
notice very few days that has no close option, only "Install" and "Details"
which opens the App Store. >:(

~~~
ramenmeal
Generally those are the updates that are the best. It means they focused on
performance and stability rather than gimmicky features

------
freehunter
My personal 13" 2015 MBP, my work-issued 13" 2014 MBP, and my wife's current-
gen 13" MBA are all on the latest patch. I've never had a kernel panic,
Homebrew works fine, all my (fairly mainstream) software works fine, my disks
work fine, speed seems about the same. I can't comment on battery life since I
rarely use my MBP more than a few feet away from a charger at any moment so I
never pay attention to battery life.

I somehow manage to escape most of the weird software issues that seem to be
commonly reported elsewhere, though. Not sure how that is.

------
sheinsheish
I have a mbp late 2011 with absolute no issues. I had some issues with Yamaha
/ Steinberg audio driver on macOS sierra but not on high sierra. It's speedy
with an SSD and 8gb of ram.

~~~
lostgame
Thanks for this. I have a late 2011 and was curious if I should update.

~~~
sheinsheish
Good luck. The rest of the comments make me believe that anything can happen.
I've been always upgrading with my Macbooks. With iOS it's a whole different
story though.

------
weitzj
Works with 10.13.3 on a 2015 MacBook pro. Weird issues/hangs when upgrading
using multiple external monitors:

Unplug all devices/monitors and then upgrade

------
jason_slack
I have all sorts of issues on a 15rMBP (non touchbar). There are apps that
works fine before 10.13.1 and still don't work on 10.13.4. My machine runs at
high CPU a lot of the time, fans blazing away.

I'm actually considering going back to 10.12 for a while. All of my 10.12
machines are stable. 2 of my 10.13 machines seem to always have some
quirkiness.

------
sdfjkl
MacBook Pro (Retina, Mid 2012). I've done it, because Final Cut Pro demanded
it. Regrets, because Photos.app is now severely broken and causes high loads
to the point where my mouse pointer (or beach ball) freezes intermittently
(which, in my opinion, should be impossible on a modern computer system).
Can't really process photos now. Extremely shameful work from Apple there.

Finder bugs have been persisting since Yosemite, with a very common one where
drag & drop stops working until Finder is force restarted. APFS conversion
went well and problem free. Even homebrew survived (mostly).

Strange USB problems persist, but they seem to be hardware related and ever
present on this generation machine (first one with USB 3).

~~~
ordinaryradical
Mostly!? What did they do to Homebrew? I was considering but this would be a
dealbreaker for me.

------
The_suffocated
Updated two weeks ago from Maverick on my mid-2014 MacBook Air because
Homebrew no longer supports OS X 10.9.5. So far I haven't encountered any
major issue. Wi-fi actually connects better. There are a few minor annoyances,
though:

(1) The battery lasts slightly shorter (< 10%) than before. (2) Tapping no
longer works on trackpad during login (but it works after you've logged in).
You must physically click the trackpad if you want to click anything. (3) CPU
load is high (> 50%) when the Applications folder is kept open in Finder, but
I'm not sure if this is specific to High Sierra or not.

~~~
gargravarr
A side note, since the later Retina MBPs, the trackpad no longer has a
physical button - a linear motor thumps the non-moving pad surface when you
push hard enough to register a click (and I can't tell the difference, it's
brilliantly implemented). So really, tap-to-click is the only thing that works
- the difference between it and what used to be a physical 'click' is
disappearing.

~~~
arbie
The ForceTouch Trackpad on the 2017 MacBook still recognizes taps and clicks
as separate events.

~~~
gargravarr
Indeed. I just found it curious that 'tap to click' as a separate action is no
longer relevant, as both actions are no longer physical.

------
Etheryte
Personally, I’ve had a mostly pleasant experience, however, I had a lot of
trouble with small niche tools and such. So if you’re an average user, I don’t
see any reason not to, but if you’re a poweruser, ymmv.

------
kevinherron
I'm still on Sierra, but my wife's MacBook Air has been on High Sierra since
day 1. No issues.

I'm waiting until 10.13.4 to update myself.

------
LarryMade2
I had to roll back one users High Sierra update, no other way to get the
computer to boot... while researching patches I found a lot of people were
having similar problems with that model Macbook, so I told the user best to
skip High Sierra for that computer, and am very leery of trying it on other
because of how bad it was.

------
myrandomcomment
Running fine on a 2017 MacBook and my old 2014 MacBook Pro. No issues beyond
anything I saw on any other versions. To be clear, I did end up wiping and re-
installed the 2014 MacBook Pro as I had some strangeness. That laptop had been
upgraded through ever version since 2014 and had 3rd party kxet, etc.

------
dddw
I have a macbook late 2009, oldest official supported hardware for sierra.
Works smooth with a ssd and 8gb ram

------
Jemaclus
I tried to update my personal macbook, and it almost bricked it. (Took about 4
hours to recover because it kept booting up with a white disabled icon.)

I updated my work macbook and it worked fine. Can't explain that.

That said, I don't really see any material improvements, so...

------
aprdm
Have latest Macbook Pro entry version. Did all the updates and always keep it
up to date. Had 0 problems so far.

Not sure if you mean to update from old OSX to High Sierra or to keep up-to-
date High Sierra itself

------
potta_coffee
2015 MBP, I upgraded because I got tired of being nagged. I haven't noticed a
single difference. I don't use OSX apps generally, most of my time is spent in
Firefox/iTerm/Sublime.

------
joezydeco
Two personal friends of mine have had their photo libraries screwed up on the
High Sierra upgrade. I'm staying away.

------
TomMarius
I've had two kernel panics since last week, something that has never happened
before the update. Don't.

------
Spacemolte
Still on Sierra, may consider it again in a couple of months. Keeping an eye
on critical issues though.

------
andrei_says_
I’m running an old MacBook Pro on Sierra and will delay for as long as I can.

------
Crontab
I haven't had any issues so far on my 2013 Macbook Air.

------
matchmike1313
My biz partner upgraded and it wrecked all of his VM stuff...

~~~
grzm
Do you have details on what happened?

